# 2 Yr Old Malti For Adoption



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

This owner is looking for a home for her malti:

http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/pet/116854499.html


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I hate it when people throw away their pets when they have kids. 

I hope Chloe finds a home! If I was close to NY I would take her.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> I hate it when people throw away their pets when they have kids.
> 
> I hope Chloe finds a home! If I was close to NY I would take her.[/B]



I know, I know.

The malti baby is probably pooping in the real babies room because he misses his attention and must be feeling some separation anxiety from not being the baby of the house, anymore.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Well I am on Long Island and offered her a home with me.







I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> Well I am on Long Island and offered her a home with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will keep my fingers crossed that you get her!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I hope someone from this forum can take her. Then she will be assured of a great home.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> Well I am on Long Island and offered her a home with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










hope you get her! fingers crossed!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

She found a home. A friend of theirs adopted her. A happy ending for Chloe


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I'm so happy to hear that, a great ending for her


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh, I am happy that she found a home...I e mailed her also!!...LOL
Marie & Pacino


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

So happy to read she found a home. I know when my 17 month old granddaughter stays over Lacey becomes a little depressed. Lacey is so used to being the center of attention. When my daughter comes home from college next week I know Lacey will poop in a few places she isn't suppose too and she is fully housed trained. Having that extra person in the house throws Lacey off.


----------

